# Adding Woodland Scenics water tint to Realistic Water



## Thanos (Sep 17, 2021)

I am learning and testing with Woodland Scenics Deep Pour water, now I am about to try Realistic Water. I have a question for anyone that has used those 2 products along with water tints.. All the instructions and info i've seen on water tints involve Deep Pour water, and the recommended amounts diagrams from Woodland Scenics state 1 to 3 drops of tint per 30 ml of solution but don't exceed 8. i used 2 and was happy. But those recommendations with Deep Pour Water where based on 1/2 inch to 1/4 inch depths. The Realistic Water states you can use tints but it has to be poured at 1/8 in depth.

So I was wondering if anyone has used Realistic Water with water tints and what you would recommend for about of drops of water tint ?? thanks


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

I have only used Realistic Water for puddles and small streams. Its handy and always ready. Tint goes a long way. I am waiting for a Deep Pour project but currently use Pour On epoxy and love it for deeper pours. I tint with Acrylic Paint. It is always good to test before you jack up a project. You know.. "Measure twice and cut once."


----------

